# Comrade Dad (1986)



## blacknorth (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone else remember this, in retrospect, fabulous comedy series, set in a Soviet occupied Britain at the end of the 20th century?

George Cole starred as a Londongrad resident and Party member who becomes slowly disillusioned with the British revolution over the course of the series.

~ There are satellites out there listening to every word you say - now go out and apologise to the sky. 

Happily, the series is at youtube:

YouTube - Comrade Dad - Ep1 Part1-3


----------

